# Lyft rewards



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Any ideas here?

I accrued 7500 points to obtain Gold status.

500 point equal 5 bucks cash back so I'm thinking cool extra 75 to cash out.

I was only able to cash out 1500 for 15 bucks 

Huh


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

You didn't actually expect LYFT to do what they said they would did you?? 

Ohhh you did...that's soooo cute..


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

What? Now I'm expected to happily drive Lyft passengers for bonus reward points that will only be paid out in Lyfts banking system in increments of $5? I wonder when Lyft will be rolling out their next incentive program-- 'Kindergarten Stars' to put on success charts. If I sound ungrateful it's because Lyft took away a lot to give a little and presumably stealing tips and taking more than half of earnings on many trips. e.g. passenger pays $66 driver gets $30. They are inconsistent and have a failing business model as well as poor stewardship. And unfortunately it seems Uber and Lyft are walking down the aisle hand in hand in unscrupulous business practices. As a matter of fact, their business practices are so tightly entwined I would not be surprised if they are price fixing. 

Hopefully ride share administrators and attorneys will put down the wine bottles long enough to figure out that drivers are not the idiots that they think they are.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So where does one find these points?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Lady WaWa said:


> What? Now I'm expected to happily drive Lyft passengers for bonus reward points that will only be paid out in Lyfts banking system in increments of $5? I wonder when Lyft will be rolling out their next incentive program-- 'Kindergarten Stars' to put on success charts. If I sound ungrateful it's because Lyft took away a lot to give a little and presumably stealing tips and taking more than half of earnings on many trips. e.g. passenger pays $66 driver gets $30. They are inconsistent and have a failing business model as well as poor stewardship. And unfortunately it seems Uber and Lyft are walking down the aisle hand in hand in unscrupulous business practices. As a matter of fact, their business practices are so tightly entwined I would not be surprised if they are price fixing.
> 
> Hopefully ride share administrators and attorneys will put down the wine bottles long enough to figure out that drivers are not the idiots that they think they are.


We're still driving, so we are the idiots they think we are.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> So where does one find these points?


Apparently you're not worthy.

OHHHHH


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol. Yeah, I'm not in one of the favored areas.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

If you drive for lyft for any reason then you are misinformed or just a complete idiot.

Lyft is the scum of the earth


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

They both are


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

james725 said:


> If you drive for lyft for any reason then you are misinformed or just a complete idiot.
> 
> Lyft is the scum of the earth


Actually Lyft paying $.95/.12 here compared to Uber $.64/.09 I'll take a LYFT first Everytime until they drop rates that is.. then they gotta go...


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Actually Lyft paying $.95/.12 here compared to Uber $.64/.09 I'll take a LYFT first Everytime until they drop rates that is.. then they gotta go...


Are you Lyft LUX Black? Your rate is more than triple standard Lyft rate for my area. The LUX Black rate here is $1.30/$.52 and $1.50 per pickup.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Actually Lyft paying $.95/.12 here compared to Uber $.64/.09 I'll take a LYFT first Everytime until they drop rates that is.. then they gotta go...


Where is here?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You should have cashed in before the stock took another dump. :biggrin:


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Over there.. dont you know


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Where is here?


Oxford Ms. / North Mississippi / Memphis TN Market


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Only points earned after the Rewards program began can be redeemed. The points you started with are Qualifying Points are cannot be redeemed.

Could that be why you cannot cash out all of your points?

https://www.lyft.com/terms/driver-rewards


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

james725 said:


> If you drive for lyft for any reason then you are misinformed or just a complete idiot.
> 
> Lyft is the scum of the earth


So why are you still driving?


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Uber rewards are much better than Lyft, There are times in the day Lyft won't give you pts for a ride, this doesn't happen with Uber.


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

james725 said:


> If you drive for lyft for any reason then you are misinformed or just a complete idiot.
> 
> Lyft is the scum of the earth


I am NOT misinformed! 
I am NOT a complete idiot! 
And Lyft is still scum o tha earth!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hitchhiker said:


> Uber rewards are much better than Lyft, There are times in the day Lyft won't give you pts for a ride, this doesn't happen with Uber.


Hmmm, I have 1969 Uber Pro points. Aside from making diamond at 1000, can't even buy a gold star with the points, sure can't eat points, .... I'm reminded of the Ron White coupons routine.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Has anyone been able to cash in their Lyft Reward points ($$$ equivalent) to their personal bank account, like we do Express Pay?

I want to cash in my 11,500 before January 1, 2019. The Lyft Rewards Terms and Conditions changed to say they might be making "some changes" without notifying us. Of course, we all know what that means!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Has anyone been able to cash in their Lyft Reward points ($$$ equivalent) to their personal bank account, like we do Express Pay?
> 
> I want to cash in my 11,500 before January 1, 2019. The Lyft Rewards Terms and Conditions changed to say they might be making "some changes" without notifying us. Of course, we all know what that means!


You're a year late.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

CTK said:


> You're a year late.


I e-mailed Lyft yesterday to find out for sure. Will report back when (if) an answer is received.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I e-mailed Lyft yesterday to find out for sure. Will report back when (if) an answer is received.


I said that cause you said this: 
"I want to cash in my 11,500 before January 1, 2019", which was 364 days ago.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lyft gave me a raise a couple weeks ago
.10 a pickup .03 per minute .04 per mile
They didnt even announce it
Hopefully they dont have any plans for that .31 per mile bullshit here.
If they do that I'll have to jump ship


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

CTK said:


> I said that cause you said this:
> "I want to cash in my 11,500 before January 1, 2019", which was 364 days ago.


That would be a year early, not late. Considering rewards started a few months ago.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Repeat after me, Lyft’s going to pound me hard.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Hitchhiker said:


> That would be a year early, not late. Considering rewards started a few months ago.


Not if, as he stated, he was hoping to cash them in by that date.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

I had *NO* problem cashing out *$95.00* just before Christmas, you set the amount you want to cash out.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TGK said:


> I had *NO* problem cashing out *$95.00* just before Christmas, you set the amount you want to cash out.


Lyft told me that the points can be converted to cash, which is added to our regular commission accumulation account. From there, we can wait until the regular weekly payout, or initiate and Express Payment.

Tonight, I cashed in my accumulated points and transferred the $115 to my regular commission account and then initiated Express Pay. The $$$ went to my normal checking account instantly, as always.

Glad we didn't need to have the Lyft Direct Debit card/account!

Since Lyft may change the formula for how points are accumulated, or paid this new year, I suggest every eligible person consider clearing their account.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Hitchhiker said:


> Uber rewards are much better than Lyft, There are times in the day Lyft won't give you pts for a ride, this doesn't happen with Uber.


Hell yeah and I'll be damned if I'm driving without points and badges... They have taken too much from us already... How dare they take our points.... It's the only thing that keeps me going....


----------

